# WHO'S READY TO SMOKE AN ELK!!!



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

By this time next week I'll be out WACK'N WAPITI -8/-


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm ready, but the elk don't seem to be helping any. Haven't seen a spike yet.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I'm ready, now I just need to find some elk.


----------



## cootshooter2 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so stoked! I have an any bull tag. I hope to find a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :mrgreen:


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm ready too! I wonder how many miles I am gonna need to put on the boots to find them? :shock:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm ready, have a few good bulls picked out too. Leavin tonight so that I can watch em tomorrow morning to see what they are doing. I am planning on having my hunt done and over with opening morning. Good Luck to all of you smoke pole hunters out there.


----------

